# Commercial wax spinner ??



## Billy Joe Adair (Mar 28, 2008)

I am looking at the "commercial wax spinner" that is sold by Mann Lake. It is item #HH-816 on page 112. It is the wax spinner made by Equinox. Does anyone have any experience with this wax spinner?
Here is what I am looking for: I need a spinner that can handle the cappings from about 8-10 barrels of honey a day. I don't know if this helps with figuring the amount of cappings I produce, but I run medium/Illinois honey supers. I run 8 honey frames in a 10 frame box. I uncap with a Dakota Gunness uncapper. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## don wiggins (Mar 4, 2013)

You may know this and it may be why you are looking at this model, but it is on sale for $800 off until next Wednesday 11/19.
I don't have any experience with this, or any other, wax spinner.
Don


----------



## Billy Joe Adair (Mar 28, 2008)

The sell price is one of reasons I am looking at it. I run the Equinox horizontal extractor and I really like it. I bought the Equinox extractor used this year and it replaced (2) 33-frame radial extractors but that is another story. If the wax spinner is as good as the extractor, I am sold on it. I am just looking for someone with real world experience that can give me their opinion of it before I spend the money.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

You are right to be cautious. I have no idea where the Equinox equipment is made, but it certainly would not surprise me to learn it is made in southern Asia. Talk to as many guys as you can, all the commercial guys use spinners and I personally know some who think that the Cook & Beals and Cowen are outstanding. I know just one that uses the big Maxant and they love it. This should last you a lifetime, so think hard before you make a fast decision to save $800.

Lloyd


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Like Lloyd, I have no idea how what to expect from the Equinox you are considering. The C&B spinner paired with a heat exchanger is pretty much the industry standard but is going to cost you around $25,000 not including the cost of a second pump. The continuous batch Maxant at $10,000 might be a safer option albeit considerably more money. The Cowen spinner is about $9,000 and is an excellent machine but it isnt a continuos batch machine.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Equinox is made in Mexico. It is/was a very well made product from what I saw a few years ago (6) at a trade show.
Last I heard, the plant burned down in 09.
This is all I can come up with now for them

http://www.equiposinoxidables.com.mx


----------



## acbz (Sep 8, 2009)

MAXANT said:


> Equinox is made in Mexico. It is/was a very well made product from what I saw a few years ago (6) at a trade show.
> Last I heard, the plant burned down in 09.
> This is all I can come up with now for them
> 
> http://www.equiposinoxidables.com.mx


Try this: http://xnox.com.mx/index.php/catalogo

Really impressive product line. No prices listed and the English translation is poor, but nice stuff.


----------



## Billy Joe Adair (Mar 28, 2008)

Mann Lake is carrying some of their equipment, from extractors, uncappers, wax melter, capping spinner, capping auger, etc.... I have the 80 frame horizontal extractor and I only used it one season, but I am really impressed with the it. I am seriously considering other equipment from this manufacturer. If anyone has experience with them and could give reviews of their equipment..... It would be much appreciated.


----------

